# Avatar Help!



## bhille42 (Jun 5, 2008)

Okay, I may be a little slow with the computer.  I've been trying to put a profile picture up (avatar I guess it's call) and have not been successful for the last two weeks.  I have tried putting an image from my computer on by going to the edit avatar on my profile without any luck.  I have also put the same picture on photobucket and resized it thinking the image was too big and then transferring to the forum.  I resized to 100 x 75 and tried.   NO LUCK!  I keep getting an INVALID FILE message!  I have been searching the threads on how to do it and have been following the instructions.  Still not getting anywhere.  Maybe someone could help me out PLEASE!


----------



## low&slow (Jun 5, 2008)

An invalid file error sounds like you aren't putting the right code in the box. Using photobucket, copy the direct link code (2nd code down).
If your pic is too big I think you get a different error, something like "file is too large".


----------



## ronp (Jun 5, 2008)

Try this and see it it works for you.
http://postimage.org/

What file type are you uploading? Can you post it here?


----------

